# Future Accessories???



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

So here is what I have...
Yamaha RXV667 Receiver, Klipshe F-30 flor standing speakers , PS3, And Panasonic TC-P50VT25 3D Television. Bell Sympatico HD satelite receiver, which supports 3D.

Im wondering which sub/subs would go well with this setup?

Also I read somwhere that I can get more power to my speakers by utilizing the second zone, and taking out the bridge plate on the back of the speakers...? Any insight on that?

Surround speakers in the more distant future!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

filbertr6 said:


> So here is what I have...
> Yamaha RXV667 Receiver, Klipshe F-30 flor standing speakers , PS3, And Panasonic TC-P50VT25 3D Television. Bell Sympatico HD satelite receiver, which supports 3D.
> 
> Im wondering which sub/subs would go well with this setup?
> ...


The sub question is a little open for debate. Did you have a budget in mind for it?


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I spent just under 1000 US dollars on the receiver and the speakers TOTAL, during black friday sales. So I would like to spend somwhere from 200 - 400 dollars on the sub/subs, I would hope that price range would get me some thing comparable to the rest of the system? If I need to spend more, just be honest, and suggest it, I would consider it if necessary! The last thing I want is a sub which produces similar bass to the speakers!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the size of your room (hwd), and is it open to other rooms, or closed off with a door?

In that price range, the Emotiva 12" is pretty unbeatable for a smaller, sealed sub, while Elemental Designs has some larger ported subs.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

filbertr6 said:


> Well I spent just under 1000 US dollars on the receiver and the speakers TOTAL, during black friday sales. So I would like to spend somwhere from 200 - 400 dollars on the sub/subs, I would hope that price range would get me some thing comparable to the rest of the system? If I need to spend more, just be honest, and suggest it, I would consider it if necessary! The last thing I want is a sub which produces similar bass to the speakers!


Well, there are some decent subs that can be had for $400 however; I would suggest something like an Epik Legend for $100 more or even an SVS SBS12 for $599. I think that there is enough of a performance increase to justify the extra money and both companies make outstanding products.


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

eugovector said:


> What's the size of your room (hwd), and is it open to other rooms, or closed off with a door?
> 
> In that price range, the Emotiva 12" is pretty unbeatable for a smaller, sealed sub, while Elemental Designs has some larger ported subs.


17 ft x 25 ft, with 8 ft ceilings, and a 10 x 12 section of that space in a corner is my kitchen which is pretty much open to the entertainment area, essentially making my living room a sort of L shape! Not a perfect theatre room by any means!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

eugovector said:


> What's the size of your room (hwd), and is it open to other rooms, or closed off with a door?
> 
> In that price range, the Emotiva 12" is pretty unbeatable for a smaller, sealed sub, while Elemental Designs has some larger ported subs.


Hey Marshall, have you heard one of the Emotiva's by chance? I keep getting asked by a couple of buddies, but I don't know what to tell them because I haven't heard one yet.


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Well, there are some decent subs that can be had for $400 however; I would suggest something like an Epik Legend for $100 more or even an SVS SBS12 for $599. I think that there is enough of a performance increase to justify the extra money and both companies make outstanding products.


Thanks Dale Ill look into these! Where would you suggest purchasing these? Im in Ontario Canada. Any Ideas?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Both can be purchased online via their respective online stores. Links are for both, as well as Emotiva that Marshall suggested, are at the top of the Home Theater Shack page. :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey Marshall, have you heard one of the Emotiva's by chance? I keep getting asked by a couple of buddies, but I don't know what to tell them because I haven't heard one yet.


I havent personally heard the Emotiva, but I have a freind that visited their HQ right about the time the subs were released and he was quite impressed. The 12 also got a killer review at audioholics. 

I have heard the ED, and their subs are most definitely the real deal. No frills performance makes for a great value.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

eugovector said:


> I havent personally heard the Emotiva, but I have a freind that visited their HQ right about the time the subs were released and he was quite impressed. The 12 also got a killer review at audioholics.
> 
> I have heard the ED, and their subs are most definitely the real deal. No frills performance makes for a great value.


That's great, thanks Marshall. I'll go check out the audioholics review FO SHO!


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys! Lots to consider allready! Great help! Being fairly new to the idea that there are brands other than PSB Kef Klipsche JBL... Can you tell me how these three or four brands which I have honestly never heard of, or just dont stand out in my head, compare to the more comercial brands which I just mentioned?

FEEL FREE TO KNOCK MY IGNORANCE, I am open ears, and want to be educated! lol


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

As far as brand name and reputation goes, both Epik and SVS are highly respected companies within the user communities and I know from personal experience that SVS has, IMO, one of the best customer service teams I have experienced thus far dealing with speaker companies. A lot of the reason you may not hear about them as much as the others is really just a matter of marketing budget. These companies are comparatively smaller than the others you mentioned, but IMO, their quality is often equal or even surpasses the larger companies.


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> As far as brand name and reputation goes, both Epik and SVS are highly respected companies within the user communities and I know from personal experience that SVS has, IMO, one of the best customer service teams I have experienced thus far dealing with speaker companies. A lot of the reason you may not hear about them as much as the others is really just a matter of marketing budget. These companies are comparatively smaller than the others you mentioned, but IMO, their quality is often equal or even surpasses the larger companies.


Marketing would make a big difference! This would make sense as I dont actually follow the technology, as I do in other hobbies!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And the reduced marketing budget is why they can/have to offer value when it comes to price v. performance.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> What's the size of your room (hwd), and is it open to other rooms, or closed off with a door?
> 
> In that price range, the Emotiva 12" is pretty unbeatable for a smaller, sealed sub, while Elemental Designs has some larger ported subs.


I'm with marshall on the Emotiva.:T


----------

